# Lost Camera @ Roaring Fork Takeout



## Paddle Head (Jun 14, 2006)

My friend left his camera on the tailgate of his truck and drove off. He's out there on a road trip w/o internet access so if anyone finds it call his cell: 203-536-6103


I'm not sure but from his description this sounds like the river he lost it after:

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/rivers/id/417


----------



## Paddle Head (Jun 14, 2006)

Found, thanks.


----------

